# Stargate Universe 10/02/2009 S01E01 "Air"



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Very encouraging. the first half hour was fantastic...still kept it up and kept me interested for the duration...

I'm excited about this...a lot of potential...


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

It had a _Stargate: Voyager_ feel to it: A unilateral decision by one person leaves a group of people on the other side of the universe and their continuing quest will be to get back home. I'll give a few weeks, but didn't grab me yet, and I've been watching all of the SGs since the beginning.

It does seem to be missing the "lacking in emotions alien" though. I'd thought that was a requirement.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Idearat said:


> It does seem to be missing the "lacking in emotions alien" though. I'd thought that was a requirement.


give them time 

strange that we had cameos by the main SG-1 folks but not Teal'c


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I have liked it as much as I have seen. I will watch the rest tomorrow morn.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Anubys said:


> Very encouraging. the first half hour was fantastic...still kept it up and kept me interested for the duration...
> 
> I'm excited about this...a lot of potential...


Agreed. I liked the first hour more, possibly due to the appearances by O'Neill & Co and the flashback to Earth, but the second hour was a little too BSGish for my taste for this series. But they did do a good job of giving us some time to get to know the main characters a bit, which I guess was the purpose of it. Good acting and directing too.

I love the premise of the time-limited stops, and obviously this premise gives lots of chances for various interactions and situations. Really looking forward to following it.

Did they intentionally make Rush have a slight "mad scientist"/Baltar vibe, or was that just something I read into it? I didn't get it from WHAT he said, but HOW he said it, and his mannerisms. And did he lie about contacting O'Neill? I assume he did.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I liked the fact that the main characters weren't nice gung-ho people that you could root for. Like that soldier who was in detention. Or the IOC woman...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I really enjoyed it and want to watch more.

I am thinking since he wouldn't let anyone else use the contact chips (or whatever) then he probably didn't really contact anyone. 

I hope they can stretch the characters. Yes, they start out cliche, but build from that. I hope they can.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

I didn't find any appealing characters, or interesting/fun intercharacter interaction, that makes you enjoy watching them. I'll keep watching because it is a stargate scifi show, but I sure hope this part of the show improves.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

That was cool.

I was tired of the decade old Stargate formula. Add some BSG to the mix but don't make it too ponderous and morose.

Thank God there was no Rodney cameo. I hated that mofo.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> I liked the fact that the main characters weren't nice gung-ho people that you could root for. Like that soldier who was in detention. Or the IOC woman...


Unfortunately, you just know that eventually--probably sooner rather than later--they'll turn into one big happy family. The Rodney McKayization Process.

TV can't stand truly edgy characters. They almost always turn them into quirky but lovable.

(I loved Robert Carlyle's character with his blend of arrogance and cowardice...the way he cringed when the Senator's daughter snarled at him was subtle but perfect. It takes a big man to pretend to be afraid of an Ellen Page clone!)


cheesesteak said:


> Add some BSG to the mix but don't make it too ponderous and morose.


And think about it, although one thing about Stargate is that they've always kept an eye on the big picture. Not in any Lost sense, but in the sense that they think about how what they're doing fits in with what they've done and sometimes what they're going to do. They don't just make it up as they go along; they actually construct a universe for their shows to exist in.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Thom said:


> I didn't find any appealing characters, or interesting/fun intercharacter interaction, that makes you enjoy watching them. I'll keep watching because it is a stargate scifi show, but I sure hope this part of the show improves.


I feel the same way. Never have I had less connection with the actors & characters than I did last night. Too bad there's no easy way to kill off everyone and replace them with a new cast. Although I found that the 2 hours seemed like four, I do like the show's premise. Period.


----------



## Linnemir (Apr 7, 2009)

I enjoyed the characters, but am I the only one who thought the Sargent was a mite ... psycot ... like 'way beyond anger issues? I wasn't sure what he was in the brig for, but after the conversation with the IOA woman, I wondered if attempted rape was involved.

Loved the Senator. Then again, I loved him as Castillo in STNG's Enterprise C ep. When I realized who the actor was, I knew how that one was going to end.

Other than Sam's appearance, I found the cameos disappointing. Am I the only one who wondered if Shanks literally phoned it in? RDA was delightful as always, but there simply wasn't enough of him! Loved the nod to General Hammond, too. Let's hope there are more tidbits of them next week - there's never enough O'Neill!

I'm very very curious about how they will get Lou Diamond Philips into things. I'm also confused about the whole 'this gate doesn't work right' thing. I must have missed something. But I must agree with the comment that there is a definite sense of continuity and respect for the history that's been established that was lacking in several other series (*coff*BSG*Coff*). I"d rate this one a lot higher than Atlantis, which simply annoyed the dickens out of me!


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Linnemir said:


> ...
> Loved the Senator. Then again, I loved him as Castillo in STNG's Enterprise C ep. When I realized who the actor was, I knew how that one was going to end.
> ....


Maybe (refering to Lt. Castillo & not having seen any of his other work, besides that previously mentioned and the one that I will bring up soon) that's the only time that he's not played an ******.

I bet Happy Gilmore's ecstatic that Shooter McGavin's out of the picture for good.

The 'gate doesn't work right' thing was that the address was a special link between Earth and the ship, just because you are on another planet, the ship doesn't know, and will only accept connections coming from Earth.

So. Was the game that alerted the SGC to Eli's intelligence, the vaporware (unless it gets a solid release date) that is Stargate Worlds?

Also, is it just me, or has RDA put on weight?


----------



## boatgod (Oct 11, 2004)

My take is that Rush reminded me more of Dr. Smith (Lost in Space), than anything. Except for the silliness. I think he had something to do with the base being attacked. And, his behavior after the jump, just reinforces this to me. I liked it, but the 6 commercials every 10 minutes really angered me...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

boatgod said:


> I liked it, but the 6 commercials every 10 minutes really angered me...


Especially since the show clearly wasn't designed for it...some of the cut-to-commercials were terribly abrupt and arbitrary.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Linnemir said:


> I'm very very curious about how they will get Lou Diamond Philips into things.


well, it was mentioned earlier that we still don't have the "alien" 

not a spoiler, I don't know anything...just a guess on my part...we have to have an alien, don't we?!


----------



## Linnemir (Apr 7, 2009)

Sherminator said:


> The 'gate doesn't work right' thing was that the address was a special link between Earth and the ship, just because you are on another planet, the ship doesn't know, and will only accept connections coming from Earth.
> 
> Also, is it just me, or has RDA put on weight?


Uncertain about spoilers: Still a mite confused, so bear with the - The gate on the planet that was attacked only accepted incoming requests from Earth and they jimmied it to go somewhere/anywhere else? And the ship now understands that the people on it are in trouble and will offer gates to solutions??

Much as I hate to admit it, RDA is nudging 60 and starting to show it. Still a gorgeous hunk of man, but definitely looked older to me. And yes, his face seemed a bit ... puffy, perhaps?


----------



## Linnemir (Apr 7, 2009)

Anubys said:


> well, it was mentioned earlier that we still don't have the "alien"
> 
> not a spoiler, I don't know anything...just a guess on my part...we have to have an alien, don't we?!


As in an alien deus ex machina?? Good possibility. BTW, did anyone else wonder why Sam wasn't working on the one-way gate? Isn't she one of the 'experts' on gate technology? Or even that jerk McKay? (I found the character totally annoying)


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Thom said:


> I didn't find any appealing characters, or interesting/fun intercharacter interaction, that makes you enjoy watching them. I'll keep watching because it is a stargate scifi show, but I sure hope this part of the show improves.


It was getting to that point for me, but Eli was enough of an "everyman" anchor that it kept it balanced on the right side. I also think that part of that was the establishing of the catastrophe that brought them together in the first place, I'm thinking they might have the characters lighten up a bit later on.



cheesesteak said:


> I was tired of the decade old Stargate formula. Add some BSG to the mix but don't make it too ponderous and morose.
> 
> Thank God there was no Rodney cameo. I hated that mofo.


I wasn't tired of the SG formula, but shaking it up a little is a good thing. 
I simply do not get the McKay hatred. Never have, never will. I would have loved to see a cameo from him here, but it was obviously just SG-1 people so that made sense.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> And think about it, although one thing about Stargate is that they've always kept an eye on the big picture. Not in any Lost sense, but in the sense that they think about how what they're doing fits in with what they've done and sometimes what they're going to do. They don't just make it up as they go along; they actually construct a universe for their shows to exist in.


Yeah, that's why I have high hopes for this. Even when they have retconned things, they at least come up with SOME explanation for stuff, even if it's technobabble. They feel like fans of their own show, and try and keep it reasonably consistent.



Linnemir said:


> I enjoyed the characters, but am I the only one who thought the Sargent was a mite ... psycot ... like 'way beyond anger issues?


No, he came across as pretty unstable... reminded me a little of Lt Ford in Atlantis after he was infected by the Wraith virus. 



Linnemir said:


> Let's hope there are more tidbits of [the SG-1 characters] next week - there's never enough O'Neill!


Maybe they will make an appearance here and there, as in Atlantis, but I would be surprised if they show up again anytime soon.



Linnemir said:


> I'm very very curious about how they will get Lou Diamond Philips into things.


Yeah, he was a glorified extra in this. Is he a regular? In the opening credits he was at the very end of the "Guest starring" list, so I wasn't sure what was going on with his character.



Sherminator said:


> Also, is it just me, or has RDA put on weight?


Well he's getting older. In the combat uniform he looked slimmer, but the uniform he had on when visiting Eli did him no favors.


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

I think RDA uttered maybe ten syllables the whole time he was on screen!

Wow the special effects were some of the best I've seen on TV.

How old is the Destiny again? Hundreds of thousands of years they said? I didn't think the Ancients went back that far.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

dtivouser said:


> I think RDA uttered maybe ten syllables the whole time he was on screen!
> 
> Wow the special effects were some of the best I've seen on TV.
> 
> How old is the Destiny again? Hundreds of thousands of years they said? I didn't think the Ancients went back that far.


It is possible, we know, from SG:A that they left Atlantis 10,000 years ago, but we don't know how long they were there.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

dtivouser said:


> Hundreds of thousands of years they said? I didn't think the Ancients went back that far.


That's why they're called "Ancients"...


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

Idearat said:


> It had a _Stargate: Voyager_ feel to it: A unilateral decision by one person leaves a group of people on the other side of the universe and their continuing quest will be to get back home.


It didn't feel like _Voyager_ at all to me. The only thing it had in common was that people were far away from home, and unable to get back. But _Atlantis_ had that in common too, as well as other shows like _Farscape_ and _Lost in Space_. Plus, they do have the ability to communicate, which is something those in _Atlantis_ didn't have at first. And if you want to get technical, those in _Voyager_ were stuck on the other side of the Milky Way galaxy, those in _Atlantis_ were stuck in the nearby Pegasus galaxy, and those in _Universe_ are countless galaxies away from the Milky Way. So if anything, _Atlantis_ was the _Voyager_ of the Stargate series. (Not that I even think that, however.)



betts4 said:


> I am thinking since he wouldn't let anyone else use the contact chips (or whatever) then he probably didn't really contact anyone.


Given that we saw him actually using a communication device, I'm assuming that he wanted to contact someone. What he told them, however, is something that we don't know. He seemed to want to stay on the ship and learn as much as possible, so I'm wondering if he told them lies in order to prevent them from attempting rescue. Maybe he told them everyone else was dead, and that he was dying. We don't even know if he was honest about who he was. He could have claimed to have been Colonel Young.

On the other hand, with 5 communication devices I'm not sure how he would have expected to keep anybody from finding out about his lies, but perhaps he was able to disable them, and will claim that the ship must have gotten out of range.



MickeS said:


> Yeah, he was a glorified extra in this. Is he a regular? In the opening credits he was at the very end of the "Guest starring" list, so I wasn't sure what was going on with his character.


He is listed as part of the cast, but then so is the senator. I'm wondering if they were put there simply because they were more well-known, or if there are going to be flashbacks showing the history of the Icarus project.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

I wonder how much those stones will come into play? Someone needs a major operation -- let a surgeon take over someone's body for the procedure.


----------



## Linnemir (Apr 7, 2009)

Mike Farrington said:


> I wonder how much those stones will come into play? Someone needs a major operation -- let a surgeon take over someone's body for the procedure.


If I remember the stones correctly from Daniel and Vala, they were only one way and the choice of who was linked to them seemed random. Or am I confusing stones?


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

Linnemir said:


> If I remember the stones correctly from Daniel and Vala, they were only one way and the choice of who was linked to them seemed random. Or am I confusing stones?


Yes, those were the stones. But they could work both ways, since Vala used them to take over Daniel's body later on. The stones could only take over the body of another who had touched the stones on the other side, but I'm not sure if the stones were paired up individually or in groups. In other words, whether Stone A could only take over the body of the last person who had touched Stone B, or if any stone in Group A could communicate with any stone in Group B.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

It was nice touch to see them honor Don S. Davis with the USS George Hammond. So far, I'm not loving this incarnation, but I've been watching since SG-1 premiered on Showtime, so I'll stay for awhile.

Some thoughts:

Why were the CO2 scrubbers running? The ship has been unmanned since launch.

The comm device did connect between Dr. Lee and Rush. That thing must have one hell of a Duracell in it.

The observation deck seems pretty grand for an unmanned ship.

How can they possibly get back to Earth? The gate to the ship used the "radioactive core" of a planet to push them that deep into the Universe.

Why is the ship FTL? How many times C is that bucket flying? What's wrong with good, old hyperspace?

I'm willing to bet, at least one of the alien species they come across will be speaking the Queen's English.

RDA is starting to look a little ancient, (i.e. elderly).

How would the Ancients track a ship _billions_ of light years away?

We'll see what happens from here.

Bob


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

RGM1138 said:


> How would the Ancients track a ship _billions_ of light years away?


Well, they have a device that lets them travel billions of light years in a very small amount of time---I would think keeping track of it would be a relatively small problem compared to that...


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Has the ship been unmanned since launch? In what appeared to be a communal area there was a sizable hole leading to the exterior of the vessel, and it was said that there were more. Maybe the original occupants of the craft were all in the affected areas when they breached and the bulkheads locked them in and they perished.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> Why were the CO2 scrubbers running? The ship has been unmanned since launch.


We don't know that it has been unmanned the entire time. Given the damage, I would think that perhaps others had been aboard.



RGM1138 said:


> The observation deck seems pretty grand for an unmanned ship.


The plan was for the Ancients to eventually come aboard, so they would have designed the ship to be habitable.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well let's see we've gone from.....

A. A home base in Cheyenne Mountain on Earth that offered near infinite possibities, 1000's of gate addresses and technologies to explore, with interesting enemies (with the obvious exception of the Ori <spit>) and allies. Charismatic top notch actors and characters (at least up until the final few seasons) to......

B. A home base on the most futuristic mega-city sized spaceship know to mankind, located on an earthlike planet with reduced yet interesting possibilities and a relatively limited amount of gate addresses to explore, interesting enemies and virtually no allies. Another top notch ensemble of characters and actors. to...

C. A home base on the oldest most worn out POS ship in the universe with accesible compartments equal to the size of a jumper bay and zero possibilities for variation, exploration limited to a very, very limited amount of totally predetermined gate locations. A cast of 3rd rate actors, playing 3rd rate characters whose only enemy is themselves.

Yeah that's what I call great progression of the franchise.....:down:


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Sherminator said:


> Has the ship been unmanned since launch? In what appeared to be a communal area there was a sizable hole leading to the exterior of the vessel, and it was said that there were more. Maybe the original occupants of the craft were all in the affected areas when they breached and the bulkheads locked them in and they perished.


Ole Doc Rush tells us, (approx 1:50 in), "They sent it (Destiny) out unmanned." Now he may be incorrect, but that's what he said from looking at the database.

Bob


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

RGM1138 said:


> Ole Doc Rush tells us, (approx 1:50 in), "They sent it (Destiny) out unmanned."


That still doesn't answer the question about whether or not it has always been unmanned. Perhaps it was sent out unmanned and then a crew gated in later...


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

BitbyBlit said:


> We don't know that it has been unmanned the entire time. Given the damage, I would think that perhaps others had been aboard.


According to Doc Rush, "They were never here."



> The plan was for the Ancients to eventually come aboard, so they would have designed the ship to be habitable.


Sure, but you'd only turn on the life support just before you needed it. (Sort of like programming your A/C to turn on (set temp) before you get home. Not let it run for thousands of years.

Bob


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Amnesia said:


> That still doesn't answer the question about whether or not it has always been unmanned. Perhaps it was sent out unmanned and then a crew gated in later...


See above.

Bob


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Why don't we just assume that the life support systems kicked in when the stargate was activated and presence of humans detected? That's at least what I assumed.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

MickeS said:


> Why don't we just assume that the life support systems kicked in when the stargate was activated and presence of humans detected? That's at least what I assumed.


Which makes sense as that's what happened with Atlantis.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I, too, was wondering how Lou Diamond Phillips was going to make it onto Destiny since he was out flying and attacking the Lucian Alliance when everyone else was gating out. According to the wiki he's only in five of the first nine shot episodes and it also says he's a guest star, not a main character.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

MickeS said:


> Why don't we just assume that the life support systems kicked in when the stargate was activated and presence of humans detected? That's at least what I assumed.


I assumed the same, given that at the very beginning, as they showed the interior of the still-empty ship, you saw lights turning on it the hallways and whatnot, as if it was all suddenly being activated.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

I enjoyed the cinematography. It looked a lot different than SG-1/Atlantis.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

windracer said:


> I, too, was wondering how Lou Diamond Phillips was going to make it onto Destiny since he was out flying and attacking the Lucian Alliance when everyone else was gating out. According to the wiki he's only in five of the first nine shot episodes and it also says he's a guest star, not a main character.


I forgot that he was a human pilot...there goes my theory that he is an alien who will come aboard the ship on one of their stops!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

BitbyBlit said:


> Given that we saw him actually using a communication device, I'm assuming that he wanted to contact someone. What he told them, however, is something that we don't know. He seemed to want to stay on the ship and learn as much as possible, so I'm wondering if he told them lies in order to prevent them from attempting rescue. Maybe he told them everyone else was dead, and that he was dying. We don't even know if he was honest about who he was. He could have claimed to have been Colonel Young.
> 
> On the other hand, with 5 communication devices I'm not sure how he would have expected to keep anybody from finding out about his lies, but perhaps he was able to disable them, and will claim that the ship must have gotten out of range.


I somehow missed seeing him using one of them. And from what else is mentioned, these are things that have been used in shows before? This is my first Stargate since the movie back in...well...whenever it was on big screen.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

betts4 said:


> I somehow missed seeing him using one of them. And from what else is mentioned, these are things that have been used in shows before? This is my first Stargate since the movie back in...well...whenever it was on big screen.


yes...we've seen this on SG-1 before...I don't recall exactly what they are but if you touch one on one side and another person touches it on the other side, you can take over that other person or something like that...

clearly, the guy was lying...I liked the touch about saying that HE had the presence of mind to get the stones before going through the gate...


----------



## SteveInNC (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm really tired of the megalomaniac doctor plot ala BSG. Note how Rush always disclaims any fault or responsibility - they actually played this up a bit. He even has the same general hairstyle as the guy from BSG.

While Rush is gone on walkabout, why doesn't the commander phone home with the stones and find out what the real situation is?

For a super-advanced project, even by Stargate terms, why are there so many unstable people in the base? The few civilians like the IOC person and the senator make sense, but there seem to be an inordinate number of soldiers that are not what I'd call special-forces hard.

Why was the psycho-sargeant still there in the facility instead of on Carter's ship pending return home? Did he _just_ get put in lockup before the invasion?

I also agree with the comment above: can we get a few more commercials? They haven't quite reached the 50:50 content/commercial split yet...

My only hope for this is that the constant movement to new worlds will give us exactly that - new worlds. For the first couple of seasons of SG, they were exploring and finding new worlds, peoples, etc. I want some alien places, not more interior shots of whatever base (or ship) that they happen to be in at the moment.

This really does seem to be following the Star Trek/Deep Space 9/Voyager arc, which I heard referred to once as:

Star Trek - To boldly go where no man has gone before.
Deep Space 9 - To boldly stay where no man has stayed before.
Voyager - To boldly come back from where no man has come back before.

Compare with Stargate, Atlantis, and now SGU.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

I just finished the episode and thought it was solid. I will keep on watching and hope it gets better over time. The only negative is I did not really connect with any of the characters yet.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> According to Doc Rush, "They were never here."


The Ancients might have never been there, but that doesn't mean nobody else was.



RGM1138 said:


> Sure, but you'd only turn on the life support just before you needed it. (Sort of like programming your A/C to turn on (set temp) before you get home. Not let it run for thousands of years.


I agree. The statement you were responding to was only about the design of the ship, not about what systems should have been running. And we did see all the systems turn on at the beginning, so it seems that it was, in fact, designed to only activate when people arrived.



MickeS said:


> Why don't we just assume that the life support systems kicked in when the stargate was activated and presence of humans detected? That's at least what I assumed.


Given the state of the life support systems and the damage to the ship, it would seem that others had been aboard, and had either all died or left the ship once it became nearly uninhabitable.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

BitbyBlit said:


> The Ancients might have never been there, but that doesn't mean nobody else was.


Or maybe Rush was lying...or just wrong...


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

One thing that none of the characters mentioned was what address they were going to use to get back to the ship. Maybe that was something figured out "off screen", but if next week it turns out they don't know the address, and need to figure it out, I'm going to wonder why nobody thought of that before going through the gate.

I wonder if the address is the 9 symbol address, but that address only requires normal Stargate power when the ship is within the same galaxy. Either that, or the ship lets them know a temporary 6 symbol address that corresponds to its current location. I also wonder if anybody in a neighboring galaxy could dial their gate with a ZPM (or equivalent).


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

BitbyBlit said:


> Given the state of the life support systems and the damage to the ship, it would seem that others had been aboard, and had either all died or left the ship once it became nearly uninhabitable.


I was thinking for some unkown (as yet) reason they had to leave quickly and just left everything on thinking the ship was going to blow up or such.


----------



## Linnemir (Apr 7, 2009)

SteveInNC said:


> I'm really tired of the megalomaniac doctor plot ala BSG. Note how Rush always disclaims any fault or responsibility - they actually played this up a bit. He even has the same general hairstyle as the guy from BSG.


I don't really understand why folks seem to be taking Rush as 'evil' or at least dastardly - he's not fuzzy and lovable, but I really didn't see any reason for everyone to be so suspicious of him - Are there some knee-jerk reactions due to our past experience with Baltar here?



SteveInNC said:


> While Rush is gone on walkabout, why doesn't the commander phone home with the stones and find out what the real situation is?


Rush took the stones during the chaos of the base evac and used them off-screen; we saw him opening the case and then it faded to black (Probably for one of the MANY commercials!). No one knows where they are.



SteveInNC said:


> For a super-advanced project, even by Stargate terms, why are there so many unstable people in the base? The few civilians like the IOC person and the senator make sense, but there seem to be an inordinate number of soldiers that are not what I'd call special-forces hard.
> 
> Why was the psycho-sargeant still there in the facility instead of on Carter's ship pending return home? Did he _just_ get put in lockup before the invasion?


I got the idea that this weird combination of people was because the base was preparing to celebrate the success of figuring out how to get the gate to dial both ways.

They never really explained why psycho-sargent was in lockup. Young made a special effort to free him though. I wondered if the problem was related to the Asian IOA woman with delusions of leadership. Sarge did seem to be the only one there with actual experience though. The young Lt. made a comment to Eli that this was his first SGC posting though. Could be they considered it a 'safe' facility and were using it to give newbies OJT??



SteveInNC said:


> My only hope for this is that the constant movement to new worlds will give us exactly that - new worlds. For the first couple of seasons of SG, they were exploring and finding new worlds, peoples, etc. I want some alien places, not more interior shots of whatever base (or ship) that they happen to be in at the moment.
> 
> This really does seem to be following the Star Trek/Deep Space 9/Voyager arc, which I heard referred to once as:
> 
> ...


I also liked visiting new worlds and cultures, but you have to take the practical end into consideration - building sets for new worlds is expensive, particularly when the set gets torn down right after. And while I disliked both DS9 and Voyager, it was more related to the characters than the plot lines. Then again, I HATED Atlantis, finding the sets and visuals (and Ronin's cute muscles) the best things about it. But I do not think the comparison holds true with only one ep to go by ... Give it a chance. We've got some definite character development, which is a MAJOR plus! Let's see where it goes. At least we know that with this one, there will be continuity and an ending that actually makes sense and explains things!


----------



## lordargent (Nov 12, 2002)

What I want to know is why nobody thought of tying a stick to the camera bot and using that to push the button in the shuttle?


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

lordargent said:


> What I want to know is why nobody thought of tying a stick to the camera bot and using that to push the button in the shuttle?


This.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Ancient technology requires the touch of someone with the Ancient gene, perhaps.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

But, they never established that the Senator had the gene. And they did close the door earlier and had to open it again quickly. 

I thought of the camera bot as the way to close the door as well.
I guess the writers needed a way to write off the overbearing senator.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I thought this was kind of boring and confusing, but I never saw either of the first 2 series. Hopefully it gets better.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

JimSpence said:


> But, they never established that the Senator had the gene.


It seems anyone remotely related to the Stargate program gets the gene therapy. Having the gene seems to come in handy.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

why not use a long stick, period? it should not be that difficult to press a button from a distance...


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

laria said:


> I thought this was kind of *boring *and confusing, but *I never saw either of the first 2 series*. Hopefully it gets better.


I never did either. Same reaction. Let's hope it improves dramatically.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

Linnemir said:


> Rush took the stones during the chaos of the base evac and used them off-screen; we saw him opening the case and then it faded to black (Probably for one of the MANY commercials!). No one knows where they are.


No, we saw him take the stones and the activating device out of his case, put the stone on it to activate it, and then become Dr. Lee back at Stargate Command, (who also had stones and the activating device) as he got up from the desk, and walked off camera.


----------



## Linnemir (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok, a few more details, but the same basic premise - whatever happened with the stones happened off camera. I remember seeing Lee semi-snoozing in his chair, but not walking away, but the whole idea is "off camera" action and Rush is the only one on the Ancient ship that knows where the stones on the ancient ship are.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

I liked it and am already hooked. I think they did an excellent job casting too -- I like everyone's performance so far (especially David Blue and Brian J. Smith -- who looks like a young Kevin Bacon to me).

The effects were top notch!

It is going to be *very* interesting to see how they get Lou Diamond Phillips to the ship -- I didn't know he was going to be in more episodes so when I read that here I was like, 'Huh? HOW?!?!"


----------



## SteveInNC (Jun 23, 2005)

Linnemir said:


> I don't really understand why folks seem to be taking Rush as 'evil' or at least dastardly - he's not fuzzy and lovable, but I really didn't see any reason for everyone to be so suspicious of him - Are there some knee-jerk reactions due to our past experience with Baltar here?


As noted, anytime that something he is involved in fails to work out, it's always someone else's fault. He has been generally secretive about what he's doing, for a lack of a better description, he secretly carried the stones away, without mentioning them to anyone, contacted home, then pronounced that he has been placed in charge, and resisted any suggestions that anyone else could/should make a call themselves to either verify his account or relay further information. He appears to be supplying information about Destiny and related data only as it suits his purposes.

Rodney McKay has typical genius issues in relating to normal, even bright people. Rush seems to have ulterior motives to his actions.


> Rush took the stones during the chaos of the base evac and used them off-screen; we saw him opening the case and then it faded to black (Probably for one of the MANY commercials!). No one knows where they are.


 But the commander _does_ know that they're there, since he (the commander) specifically made extra effort to bring them. Rush has already admitted to using them to phone home, so he obviously has possession of them, and should produce them for the commander. I was kind of surprised to see that the commander survived. I'm waiting for an "accident" now to befall either the commander or the IOC/IAC? rep, the two other power-bases on the ship.

As far as the ship goes, I think it probably isn't as broken as it appears, and that either from planetary resources, or just futzing with the systems, they'll get much of it back online, similar to the initial Atlantis encounter. I seem to recall them mentioning _two_ shuttles, which implies that there may be another one that is not broken/breached.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

atrac said:


> It is going to be *very* interesting to see how they get Lou Diamond Phillips to the ship -- I didn't know he was going to be in more episodes so when I read that here I was like, 'Huh? HOW?!?!"


I think he'll just be on Earth, and be Destiny's liason with SGC through the stones.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

My only question is......how many commericials could they run in two hours??


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

DLL66 said:


> My only question is......how many commericials could they run in two hours??


The running time for the actual show was 1:26 = 43 + 43 (it was technically two episodes). 43 minutes is the normal length of an hour-long TV show today. It didn't have more commercials than other shows.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

MickeS said:


> The running time for the actual show was 1:26 = 43 + 43 (it was technically two episodes). 43 minutes is the normal length of an hour-long TV show today. It didn't have more commercials than other shows.


Just terribly abrupt commercial breaks, so much so that I thought my local cable company was running ads at the wrong time. The disjointed story of the first hour really called for fade outs or some kind of bumper card (is that an accurate term?).


----------



## refried (Dec 22, 2005)

Mike Farrington said:


> Just terribly abrupt commercial breaks, so much so that I thought my local cable company was running ads at the wrong time. The disjointed story of the first hour really called for fade outs or some kind of bumper card (is that an accurate term?).


I watched the episode on Hulu and thought that the cuts to commercials were odd too. Looking at the show's timeline I see the segments are approximately 15, 7, 7, 9, 6, 7, 19, and 16 minutes. That's a lot of short segments in the middle of the show.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

MickeS said:


> The running time for the actual show was 1:26 = 43 + 43 (it was technically two episodes). 43 minutes is the normal length of an hour-long TV show today. It didn't have more commercials than other shows.


Considering that this forum is largely composed of TiVo users I'm really surprised at the amount of attention being paid to commercials. Granted the transitions may have been abrupt but c'mon people. Exercise that FF button and don't worry about it!


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

refried said:


> I watched the episode on Hulu and thought that the cuts to commercials were odd too. Looking at the show's timeline I see the segments are approximately 15, 7, 7, 9, 6, 7, 19, and 16 minutes. That's a lot of short segments in the middle of the show.


It was that 6 minute block I believe that really made me think my cable company had messed up. Was that the scene where crazy guy was pointing his gun at Rush at the environmental control console? It was so abrupt and the segment was so short, I thought for sure Comcast had screwed up. I recorded the second airing just to make sure.


----------



## JoeTiVo (Jun 25, 2001)

I'm on board with this. Great start, I thought. It's tough to build everything in the first episode, even if it is 2 hours. ST:TNG need a few episodes before it hit it's stride. 

I'm excited and really looking forward to this weeks episode.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

ronsch said:


> Considering that this forum is largely composed of TiVo users I'm really surprised at the amount of attention being paid to commercials. Granted the transitions may have been abrupt but c'mon people. Exercise that FF button and don't worry about it!


It's not that people couldn't or didn't fast forward through the commercials, it's that they came on abruptly. Normally the commercials come at logical breaks in the show and there's a slight pause between the show and the commercials. For SGU, the commercial just popped in (sometimes mid dialog) and the pause was completely missing at times which made me (and others apparently) think that the cable company was inserting ads over the show itself.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

morac said:


> For SGU, the commercial just popped in (sometimes mid dialog) and the pause was completely missing at times which made me (and others apparently) think that the cable company was inserting ads over the show itself.


I didn't notice this at all on Comcast. The GIANT channel bug thing in the corner was driving me bonkers though.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

I didn't like it very much. Too limited, too much drama, too little interesting action. And the scenes to the series make it look even more over-dramatized.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Sherminator said:


> So. Was the game that alerted the SGC to Eli's intelligence, the vaporware (unless it gets a solid release date) that is Stargate Worlds?


Pretty much. The developers of Stargate Worlds were asked by the show to develop what we saw, specifically for airing on the show. They used the existing SW product to do so, but technically what we saw isn't a part of the actual game.



Linnemir said:


> I don't really understand why folks seem to be taking Rush as 'evil' or at least dastardly - he's not fuzzy and lovable, but I really didn't see any reason for everyone to be so suspicious of him - Are there some knee-jerk reactions due to our past experience with Baltar here?


I think that's a good guess. He definitely engenders suspicion, but I think it's too soon to tell whether its warranted. He even had a line in the show, when being asked for the umpteenth time to try to dial Earth, that was basically "what makes you think I won't try?"



lordargent said:


> What I want to know is why nobody thought of tying a stick to the camera bot and using that to push the button in the shuttle?


I thought of this (not the stick part; just bouncing the ball against the button). Because I didn't come up with the "maybe it requires the touch of someone with the Ancient gene" explanation, the oversight bothered me through the episode. Had I come up with that as an answer (or had the show offered it as one) I would have been perfectly okay with them not making the attempt. But, as it was, it seemed like a big oversight.



Mike Farrington said:


> It was that 6 minute block I believe that really made me think my cable company had messed up. Was that the scene where crazy guy was pointing his gun at Rush at the environmental control console? It was so abrupt and the segment was so short, I thought for sure Comcast had screwed up. I recorded the second airing just to make sure.


That segment caused me to rewind and watch a few times, convinced that I had missed something, that the cable company had screwed up, or that my tivo was possessed. It definitely was hacked mid-scene in a very awkward manner.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Trust me... give me 10 minutes and I could easily rig up some sort of delayed mechanism that would not only push the button (and hold it) but would also collapse and disengage the button (if necessary). So that part was just there for more ridiculous drama. The only part about it that I liked was the fact that it killed off that character, which is good because that actor really irritates me.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I liked the show. 

I got pretty sick of the Stargate shows. I quit watching Atlantis after a couple episodes into its last season. It felt to me there were like 6 different episodes of the show that they change around. Like someone being trapped in a puddle jumper out in space. It just seemed like they were telling the same stories over and over again.

If they really plan to do something different with this new show, I applaud that. If it was just another spinoff, I don't think I'd last long. I still don't know where this show is going to go. It could end up telling the same Stargate stories over and over again. If it does, I'm out.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I have a non-plot related question. Did anyone notice that during certain scenes the channel bug had what appeared to be dirt next to it? At first I thought my CRT was dirty. Then I thought the Tivo, cable company or TV was malfunctioning until I noticed that when they switched to a different scene the "dirt" was gone. I was watching SYFYHD on my SD TV using my HDTIVO with cable cards. I suspect there was dirt on their camera lens. Weirdly unprofessional.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> I liked the show.
> 
> I got pretty sick of the Stargate shows. I quit watching Atlantis after a couple episodes into its last season. It felt to me there were like 6 different episodes of the show that they change around. Like someone being trapped in a puddle jumper out in space. It just seemed like they were telling the same stories over and over again.
> 
> If they really plan to do something different with this new show, I applaud that. If it was just another spinoff, I don't think I'd last long. I still don't know where this show is going to go. It could end up telling the same Stargate stories over and over again. If it does, I'm out.


Nicely said. I agree completely.


----------



## Sromkie (Aug 15, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> I have a non-plot related question. Did anyone notice that during certain scenes the channel bug had what appeared to be dirt next to it? At first I thought my CRT was dirty. Then I thought the Tivo, cable company or TV was malfunctioning until I noticed that when they switched to a different scene the "dirt" was gone. I was watching SYFYHD on my SD TV using my HDTIVO with cable cards. I suspect there was dirt on their camera lens. Weirdly unprofessional.


I noticed dirt when we were seeing video from the perspective of the floating camera that they were using. I think that was intended to be there so that A. it would show that the camera was old, and b. so that we'd know we were watching the camera's PoV.

If that's not the same dirt you are referring to, then I didn't notice what you are referring to.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The only remotely two dimensional Atlantis character was Rodney. I hope this show humanizes its characters more.

Another Stargate SG-1 and Atlantis crutch that I hope gets discarded for Universe is the practice of having one super intelligent person who is an expert in everything from anthropology through zoology. I kinda think Rush is going to be that guy, though.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

I don't think Rush is as smart as he thinks he is. He couldn't get the gate to dial. He couldn't activate the life support. He doesn't appear to be a miracle worker like Carter or McKay.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

nataylor said:


> I don't think Rush is as smart as he thinks he is. He couldn't get the gate to dial. He couldn't activate the life support. He doesn't appear to be a miracle worker like Carter or McKay.


In that respect, he reminds me of Daniel Jackson in the original movie. But Daniel was just stupidly over-confident, whereas Rush seems to have an ulterior motive.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Especially since the show clearly wasn't designed for it...some of the cut-to-commercials were terribly abrupt and arbitrary.





Linnemir said:


> Much as I hate to admit it, RDA is nudging 60 and starting to show it. Still a gorgeous hunk of man, but definitely looked older to me. And yes, his face seemed a bit ... puffy, perhaps?


These.



BitbyBlit said:


> One thing that none of the characters mentioned was what address they were going to use to get back to the ship. Maybe that was something figured out "off screen", but if next week it turns out they don't know the address, and need to figure it out, I'm going to wonder why nobody thought of that before going through the gate.


This! It was my first comment. And surprisingly, my husband, who has watched the entire SG1 series at least three times, said "They will just come back through!" and I had to remind him that the wormholes are unidirectional.

We enjoyed the show. I haven't watched BSG so anything similar is lost on me.

I kept trying to make the senator's daughter into River Tam - tall, skinny, emotional brunette on a sci-fi show.


----------



## mostman (Jul 16, 2000)

I really like the show - I think it has a ton of potential.

On Rush - I think they are setting him up to be a good guy that thinks he has to take charge over the philistines. They don't understand what it is that they found - how important it is - he does. The key scene is the arrival scene - everyone is standing around bleeding and screaming and he gets up on the stairs and looks around with amazement.

He doesn't want to go home until they learn everything about the ship. He will lie ("I brought the stones") to make sure they stay. However, I bet when push comes to shove he would do anything to protect the crew. In that way, I don't think they are setting him up to be a megalomaniac.

The Rush character is potentially the most textured character they have ever tried to develop on a Stargate show. I'll be interested to see if they pull it off or if they just get bored and 'simplify' him.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I kind of agree with you on Rush, but I also think he knows more than he's letting on, and that at least some of the "disaster" they've gone through was set up by him.

I think he's not a good guy, he's a guy who thinks he's doing good. At any cost. And hopefully, most of the time he'll be right on what constitutes "good," but I suspect not _all _of the time.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

My opinion as somebody who never really got into any of the previous SG shows (although I tried several times):

I think this show has tons of potential, but so far it's just a muddled collection of unlikable characters acting like a-holes and doing improbable things. I'll watch a few more episodes, but if it doesn't improve drastically then I have better things to do with my time.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I wish the writers had made at least a passing reference to "The Last Starfighter," to pay tribute to it, given the manner of Eli's enlistment. I kept expecting his character to make some comment about defending the frontier against Xur and the Ko-Dan Armada.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

nataylor said:


> I don't think Rush is as smart as he thinks he is. He couldn't get the gate to dial. He couldn't activate the life support. He doesn't appear to be a miracle worker like Carter or McKay.


Uh, excuse me Mr. President. That is not entirely accurate.

It was my impression that he *did* activate the life support. Or at least figured out how to. But it wouldn't operate because of the clogged filters that needed their "active charcoal"* replaced. I don't think Carter or McKay could have just pulled that mysterious active ingredient out of their butts either.

I suspect that they will find this stuff somewhere in all those containers in the cargo room, or something on one of the planets they visit. It looked like there were many of them there.

*Yeah, I know it wasn't actually supposed to be charcoal but you get the idea.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm kind of up in the Air about this series so far. We'll see how the next few episodes shake out, but so far, it seems like it has a very limited potential.


----------



## TiVoJedi (Mar 1, 2002)

lordargent said:


> What I want to know is why nobody thought of tying a stick to the camera bot and using that to push the button in the shuttle?


I didn't pay attention to the button, but maybe it was the type that had the little plastic cover over it. If that were the case, you'd think someone would have ripped it off unless Ancients' plastic is as hard as diamond. LOL


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

retrodog said:


> Uh, excuse me Mr. President. That is not entirely accurate.
> 
> It was my impression that he *did* activate the life support. Or at least figured out how to. But it wouldn't operate because of the clogged filters that needed their "active charcoal"* replaced. I don't think Carter or McKay could have just pulled that mysterious active ingredient out of their butts either.
> 
> I suspect that they will find this stuff somewhere in all those containers in the cargo room, or something on one of the planets they visit. It looked like there were many of them there.


He couldn't active the life support _initially_. He was using the console and the kid thought he was going to blow up the ship. In the end it did nothing. So he wasn't smart enough to get it first try, was my point.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

TiVoJedi said:


> I didn't pay attention to the button, but maybe it was the type that had the little plastic cover over it.


No, Ancient tech just reads your mind. You have to *want* to push the button as well as actually push it. It's very helpful with cats around. But it sucks if you want to push a button with a stick on a Kino.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

dtivouser said:


> How old is the Destiny again? Hundreds of thousands of years they said? I didn't think the Ancients went back that far.


Of course they do, this ship was just launched WAY before they learned to ascend. I like how the tech (properly) looked older than what they found on Atlantis, and it was ostensibly before they figured out hyperdrive.

I'm also thinking that the ship will reach its "destination" either around sweeps or the series finale. Maybe we'll finally see the Furlings that were promised to us?



RGM1138 said:


> Why were the CO2 scrubbers running? The ship has been unmanned since launch.


I believe that the life support was either activated (or tried to activate) when the ship got an incoming wormhole, and the air inside was just really old.

If so, this means that the damage to the ship was done VERY recently. And there might be someone on their tail.

The only other scenario is that someone else boarded the ship, activating the air scrubbers, and then left abruptly.

I would think the ancients would have a failsafe that if no one was on the ship anymore, then life support shuts down. The problem with that is we don't know how advanced they were when they created the ship, so life-sign detectors may not have been created yet, as well as technology dependent on the ancient gene.

Nothing we've seen on the ship yet seems to depend on the ancient gene, so I doubt the button for the airlock would either. I think that was just a convenient way to get rid of that character, who was dying anyway.

Granted, he was written into the show for a reason - I think that was to create tension between his daughter and the Doc. I expect to hear the line "she's always blamed me for the death of her father" at some point down the road.



windracer said:


> I, too, was wondering how Lou Diamond Phillips was going to make it onto Destiny since he was out flying and attacking the Lucian Alliance when everyone else was gating out.


Communication stones, I gather. Since they seem to favor showing the character controlling the person rather than the person acting like the controller, I figure they'll need him or he'll activate them by accident.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

nataylor said:


> He couldn't active the life support _initially_. He was using the console and the kid thought he was going to blow up the ship. In the end it did nothing. So he wasn't smart enough to get it first try, was my point.


Ah Geez, I have the entire original series on DVD. I could go through and cite several instances where Sam, Rodney, and Daniel had their major f'ups when dealing with alien and ancient technologies in the early and advanced stages of their exposure. I'd hardly ridicule the new guy for taking an extra 10 minutes to figure it out.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

retrodog said:


> Ah Geez, I have the entire original series on DVD. I could go through and cite several instances where Sam, Rodney, and Daniel had their major f'ups when dealing with alien and ancient technologies in the early and advanced stages of their exposure. I'd hardly ridicule the new guy for taking an extra 10 minutes to figure it out.


I'm not ridiculing him. I just said he isn't as smart as he thinks he is. He isn't a super genius like Rodney or Sam.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

nataylor said:


> I'm not ridiculing him. I just said he isn't as smart as he thinks he is. He isn't a super genius like Rodney or Sam.


Yeah, we'll have to wait and see.

But this is a problem that I always had with SG-1 and Atlantis. Sam and Rodney would be stupid at the right times (beginning of the episode) to get the team into trouble, but then suddenly regain their genius level toward the end... just in time to save the day and wrap things up for that episode. Just like clockwork.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

nataylor said:


> I'm not ridiculing him. I just said he isn't as smart as he thinks he is. He isn't a super genius like Rodney or Sam.


Too bad Rodney didn't play that computer game in the beginning of the show.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

classicX said:


> Maybe we'll finally see the Furlings that were promised to us?


With or without the zipper?

--Carlos V.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

MickeS said:


> Too bad Rodney didn't play that computer game in the beginning of the show.


That would have been hilarious.

O'Neal: "Well, there was one other guy who did it, but he's galaxies away right now. Plus he's a jerk. Are you a jerk?"


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Unbeliever said:


> With or without the zipper?
> 
> --Carlos V.


Zoom.

I don't know what you mean.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

classicX said:


> Zoom.
> 
> I don't know what you mean.


In the Stargate SG-1 episode "200" (which was their 200th episode), we see the Furlings portrayed in cheap-looking costumes:










It was a joke episode, and the SG-1 team imagines them while reading a script for a movie version of Wormhole Extreme, the TV show the SGC endorsed as a means to cover up the program.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

nataylor said:


> In the Stargate SG-1 episode "200" (which was their 200th episode), we see the Furlings portrayed in cheap-looking costumes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I remember that.

I take it that the producer or whoever it was that promised that we'd see the Furlings counts this episode.

I don't.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

nataylor said:


> In the Stargate SG-1 episode "200" (which was their 200th episode), we see the Furlings portrayed in cheap-looking costumes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget the best part, where the Furling planet is going to blow up and Sam and the team can't stop it, and they just say, "sorry" and beam out before the boom.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

classicX said:


> I take it that the producer or whoever it was that promised that we'd see the Furlings counts this episode.
> 
> I don't.


Between you and the producer, take a wild guess as to whose opinion counts more.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

busyba said:


> Between you and the producer, take a wild guess as to whose opinion counts more.


Mine, of course.

I'm still hoping they at least mention them in the this show.

I hope they don't find aliens who look like us, or have some sort of technology that let's them look like us.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

classicX said:


> I hope they don't find aliens who look like us, or have some sort of technology that let's them look like us.


You know they will.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

And they'll speak english.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Of course, they'll use a universal translator or something like it.

I found it hilarious that the Ancient spoke english though.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

And I predict they'll land on a planet that looks like the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

retrodog said:


> And I predict they'll land on a planet that looks like the Pacific Northwest.


With a primitive tribe/town of people that are being bullied/enslaved/used by another, more advanced, civilization?


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

MickeS said:


> With a primitive tribe/town of people that are being bullied/enslaved/used by another, more advanced, civilization?


And something or someone that's invisible.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

We been stargate fans since it started on SHO and we thought SG-U was real dark and hard to see what was going on in most of the sceins. But I'm sure the pace will pick up like Atlantis did.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I didn't get all the kino references. I had to look it up. The show acted like it's common knowledge.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I didn't get all the kino references. I had to look it up. The show acted like it's common knowledge.


I figured it was because they were spherical, like Keno balls. 

I still have no idea what Kino means, and a wikipedia search gives me a disambiguation page with way too many items for me to know which one is correct. Help plz?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

busyba said:


> I figured it was because they were spherical, like Keno balls.
> 
> I still have no idea what Kino means, and a wikipedia search gives me a disambiguation page with way too many items for me to know which one is correct. Help plz?


Well, Eli said "you know, like the Russian..." and then the Scott officer guy said "yeah, I know."

So I looked up "russian kino." Apparently, in Russia "kino" is like "movie." I guess it comes from kinescope. How everyone would know that is beyond me.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Well, Eli said "you know, like the Russian..." and then the Scott officer guy said "yeah, I know."
> 
> So I looked up "russian kino." Apparently, in Russia "kino" is like "movie." I guess it comes from kinescope. How everyone would know that is beyond me.


Ah. That still doesn't make sense, because it's not a movie, it's a camera.

Why does he get to name things anyway?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I guess it's like watching a movie. The name is a real stretch, and to assume the audience was familiar with the term is pretty stupid.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I guess it's like watching a movie. The name is a real stretch, and to assume the audience was familiar with the term is pretty stupid.


In any show like this, where they have a long history of using references to Simpsons, Star Trek, etc., you've got to expect something to pop up that you and a lot of other people don't catch or understand. It doesn't bother me at all. And if you try to limit the writers to sticking with pop culture, then these guys are ever further removed from geek scientist or military validation, making the show more of a joke than an escape fantasy.

What was the context in how it was used? I can't tell enough from the earlier quote.

What I really hate are the shows that use obviously unnecessary dialogue from the characters to explain things to the audience. Or they conveniently bring in a new guy who has to have everything explained so that they can indirectly inform the audience about all the stuff that is going on.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I totally wasn't harping on what you addressed in your first paragraph. But the references have to make sense to some portion of the audience. Were you familiar with Russian kinos?


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I totally wasn't harping on what you addressed in your first paragraph. But the references have to make sense to some portion of the audience. Were you familiar with Russian kinos?


Just the rock band. But I didn't catch the line in the show so I didn't try and make any correlation.

ETA: I expect a show like this to throw something at the audience every once in a while to make us go look it up and try to figure it out. What's wrong with that?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Well, Eli said "you know, like the Russian..." and then the Scott officer guy said "yeah, I know."
> 
> So I looked up "russian kino." Apparently, in Russia "kino" is like "movie." I guess it comes from kinescope. How everyone would know that is beyond me.


That was a very strange scene. Maybe an inside joke?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> That was a very strange scene. Maybe an inside joke?


Yeah I didn't get it either. Even though I knew what "kino" means, that scene made no sense.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

It was almost as if they were referencing a prior scene that had been cut out. Something about a Russian character who loved movies and called them kinos or something.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I didn't get it, either, but just ignored it and moved on.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I have not read any other postings, just got done watching the two hour ep. I'll watch the next showing but this felt much more like BSG than Stargate. Way too much "drama" based. Characters do look good.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, Rush is the new Baltar. I definitely see a BSG influence. But I feel like it's still Stargate.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> Yeah, Rush is the new Baltar. I definitely see a BSG influence. But I feel like it's still Stargate.


I'd say after two episodes (the two we saw last week), Rush is already a deeper character than Baltar ever was. Then again, Baltar had the handicap of having to change from week to week based on the whim of the writers...


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...Baltar had the handicap of having to change from week to week based on the whim of the writers...


:up: +1


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Archangel00 said:


> Well let's see we've gone from.....
> 
> A. A home base in Cheyenne Mountain on Earth that offered near infinite possibities, 1000's of gate addresses and technologies to explore, with interesting enemies (with the obvious exception of the Ori <spit>) and allies. Charismatic top notch actors and characters (at least up until the final few seasons) to......
> 
> ...


The other Stargate series also had third rate actors, with the exception of Richard Dean Anderson who was well known for his role in MacGyver. although many people would still say he was a third rate actor.

But I enjoy stargte and will watch SGU as long as they air it.
I just hope they come out with an SGA movie soon and another SG1 movie as well.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

sushikitten said:


> I didn't get it, either, but just ignored it and moved on.


This.

I don't see what the big deal is, other shows make references that I don't get (a la Oceanic Airlines ads in FlashForward), and as long as it doesn't detract from the story I don't care.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> The other Stargate series also had third rate actors, with the exception of Richard Dean Anderson who was well known for his role in MacGyver. although many people would still say he was a third rate actor.
> 
> But I enjoy stargte and will watch SGU as long as they air it.
> I just hope they come out with an SGA movie soon and another SG1 movie as well.


whatever.......


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I totally wasn't harping on what you addressed in your first paragraph. But the references have to make sense to some portion of the audience. Were you familiar with Russian kinos?


It's not Russian, it's Greek. Same root as the word Cinema. I understood why they called them Kino's, but thought it was an odd reference. That character should have called them "Death Stars".


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Does anyone else suspect that the working title for this series was "Stargate: Lost in Space" ?

Where's the Robot?



boat said:


> My take is that Rush reminded me more of Dr. Smith (Lost in Space), than anything. Except for the silliness. I think he had something to do with the base being attacked. And, his behavior after the jump, just reinforces this to me. I liked it, but the 6 commercials every 10 minutes really angered me...


----------

